# knight1fox3 or someone, please help! (computer malware/virus/pop-up scam window)



## ptatohed (Jun 26, 2017)

@knight1fox3 or another computer pro, please.....  Our home computer (Dell Inspiron 3647, W10, Microsoft Edge) has been experiencing this pop-up scam thing where, while surfing on-line, a new tab will open by itself and will include the screen shot shown below.  I can't exit out or close the web tab.  It also comes with loud, scary audio "Critical alert from Microsoft.  Windows has detected.....".  The only way to end it is to go to Ctrl Alt Del Task Manager and End task on Microsoft Edge.  

I'm a cheap bastard as most of you know so I use free anti-virus software.  I had been using Windows Defender for years with no problems.  Once this problem started, I switched to Avira (highly rated free anti-virus software by Consumer Reports).  You can see from the screen shot that Avira alerts me when this scam window opens.  And you can see it is blocking/moving suspicious files.  But it seems to be reactive and not proactive.  Why isn't Avira stopping the pop-up in the first place?

So, the question is, what can I do to stop this annoying pop-up scam window?  (looking for a (hopefully) free solution.   )  Thanks!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 26, 2017)

@knight1fox3


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 26, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> @knight1fox3 or another computer pro, please.....  Our home computer (Dell Inspiron 3647, W10, Microsoft Edge) has been experiencing this pop-up scam thing where, while surfing on-line, a new tab will open by itself and will include the screen shot shown below.  I can't exit out or close the web tab.  It also comes with loud, scary audio "Critical alert from Microsoft.  Windows has detected.....".  The only way to end it is to go to Ctrl Alt Del Task Manager and End task on Microsoft Edge.
> 
> I'm a cheap bastard as most of you know so I use free anti-virus software.  I had been using Windows Defender for years with no problems.  Once this problem started, I switched to Avira (highly rated free anti-virus software by Consumer Reports).  You can see from the screen shot that Avira alerts me when this scam window opens.  And you can see it is blocking/moving suspicious files.  But it seems to be reactive and not proactive.  Why isn't Avira stopping the pop-up in the first place?
> 
> So, the question is, what can I do to stop this annoying pop-up scam window?  (looking for a (hopefully) free solution.   )  Thanks!


You are using Edge? Well, that's your problem there!! (j/k).

Have you tried disabling pop-ups on your browser? 

Another thing is who do you get your internet from? You may get free anti-virus software from your provider. 

Free (Avira) anti-virus software is suspect.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm not an expert, but trying downloading, installing, and running Malwarebytes, CCleaner, and tdsskiller. All in safemode. I think Windows Defender is fine when kept up to date. Just be sure to not have two anti-virus programs installed and running at the same time.

Edit:

Also, consider getting rid of Windows and installing Linux.

Here is my current favorite: https://linuxmint.com/

https://linuxmint.com/documentation/user-guide/Cinnamon/english_18.0.pdf


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 26, 2017)

Based on your screenshot, I'd say the easiest thing to do is stop looking at so much porn.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> @knight1fox3 or another computer pro, please.....  Our home computer (Dell Inspiron 3647, W10, Microsoft Edge) has been experiencing this pop-up scam thing where, while surfing on-line, a new tab will open by itself and will include the screen shot shown below.  I can't exit out or close the web tab.  It also comes with loud, scary audio "Critical alert from Microsoft.  Windows has detected.....".  The only way to end it is to go to Ctrl Alt Del Task Manager and End task on Microsoft Edge.
> 
> I'm a cheap bastard as most of you know so I use free anti-virus software.  I had been using Windows Defender for years with no problems.  Once this problem started, I switched to Avira (highly rated free anti-virus software by Consumer Reports).  You can see from the screen shot that Avira alerts me when this scam window opens.  And you can see it is blocking/moving suspicious files.  But it seems to be reactive and not proactive.  Why isn't Avira stopping the pop-up in the first place?
> 
> So, the question is, what can I do to stop this annoying pop-up scam window?  (looking for a (hopefully) free solution.   )  Thanks!


My PC consulting rate starts at $35/hr. :thumbs:

Echo what most have already said here. But take a look at this post from awhile back. I still stand by that information as a solid way to eradicate malware. Also, to your comment on Windows Defender, Avira, etc. Defender is a solid AV software suite. I run it exclusively on all my home computers and servers. That said, it's also important to ensure it stays up to date and to be doing those regularly scheduled scans. Without that, it can't offer you the full protection. Another thing to note, Defender, Avira, etc. are anti-virus programs. What you're experiencing is most likely spyware. Not all AV software suites employ anti-spyware and/or pop-up blocking measures (different type of programming). What web browser do you use? I'd recommend Chrome with the extension "Ad-block Plus" installed. Follow the steps below and let me know how it goes.



knight1fox3 said:


> As I mentioned above, most likely Win7. In which case the "F8" trick will work to get to safe mode. *Do safe mode "without network"*. And here are the software packages and definitions you should use:
> 
> SAS: http://www.superantispyware.com/downloadfile.html?productid=SUPERANTISPYWAREFREE
> 
> ...






kevo_55 said:


> Another thing is who do you get your internet from? You may get free anti-virus software from your provider.


Depends on what they offer. If reputable, sure. If something "home-grown", I'd advise against as it will mostly be a limited piece of software with annoying advertisements.



matt267 PE said:


> Also, consider getting rid of Windows and installing Linux.
> 
> Here is my current favorite: https://linuxmint.com/
> 
> https://linuxmint.com/documentation/user-guide/Cinnamon/english_18.0.pdf


Ha ha, a solid recommendation, but typically not for the faint of heart.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 26, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> @knight1fox3


Thanks RPE.  How do you do that anyway?!



kevo_55 said:


> You are using Edge? Well, that's your problem there!! (j/k).
> 
> Have you tried disabling pop-ups on your browser?
> 
> ...


Thanks k55.  I know I had pop-ups disabled.  Perhaps this malware reversed it?  I'll check tonight.  But it isn't really a conventional pop-up.  It opens a new browser tab. 

My internet provider is Verison FiOS which is now Frontier Communications FiOS.  I don't know about any free AV software from them.  ?

Free Avira was rated higher than many pay AV software options by well respected Consumer Reports.  I have no problem trusting it.  I would prefer to go back to Windows Defender though. 



matt267 PE said:


> I'm not an expert, but trying downloading, installing, and running Malwarebytes, CCleaner, and tdsskiller. All in safemode. I think Windows Defender is fine when kept up to date. Just be sure to not have two anti-virus programs installed and running at the same time.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Thanks m267.  I will certainly perform the actions you and k1f3 recommended. 

I had only Windows Defender on and then started getting this scam.  Then, I had only Avira on and still kept getting it.  Then, I saw an option in Defender to to run at the same time as Avira so I tried that.  No change. 

Dude, I have been using Windows since 3.1.  Probably not going to change now. 



jeb6294 said:


> Based on your screenshot, I'd say the easiest thing to do is stop looking at so much porn.


That's besides the point. 



knight1fox3 said:


> My PC consulting rate starts at $35/hr. :thumbs:
> 
> Echo what most have already said here. But take a look at this post from awhile back. I still stand by that information as a solid way to eradicate malware. Also, to your comment on Windows Defender, Avira, etc. Defender is a solid AV software suite. I run it exclusively on all my home computers and servers. That said, it's also important to ensure it stays up to date and to be doing those regularly scheduled scans. Without that, it can't offer you the full protection. Another thing to note, Defender, Avira, etc. are anti-virus programs. What you're experiencing is most likely spyware. Not all AV software suites employ anti-spyware and/or pop-up blocking measures (different type of programming). What web browser do you use? I'd recommend Chrome with the extension "Ad-block Plus" installed. Follow the steps below and let me know how it goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot k1f3. 

What part of 'cheap bastard' is not clear?!    

Cool, I'll switch back to Defender.  Yes, it is always up to date. 

As mentioned, I use MS Edge web browser.  I guess I could switch to Chrome but, again, I have been using Windows for 25 years and am used to it.  Will I lose all my Edge bookmarks if I switch?

I will try your recommendations tonight, thanks so much, I really appreciate it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Cool, I'll switch back to Defender.  Yes, it is always up to date.
> 
> As mentioned, I use MS Edge web browser.  I guess I could switch to Chrome but, again, I have been using Windows for 25 years and am used to it.  Will I lose all my Edge bookmarks if I switch?


I think some information is getting mixed up here. Are you using MS Edge or Internet Explorer? There is a distinct difference. The Edge browser was only released to the public in March of 2015. So I suspect you've been using Internet Explorer and not Edge. Which is fine. Just make sure you are using the latest version 11. You can also install the Ad-Block extension for IE here: http://download.cnet.com/Adblock-Plus-for-Internet-Explorer/3000-12512_4-75938563.html



ptatohed said:


> Thanks RPE.  How do you do that anyway?!


Start typing "@" followed by the user's screen name and it should pop up a drop-down list for you to "tag" said person. Note, does not work on stupid Tapatalk.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I think some information is getting mixed up here. Are you using MS Edge or Internet Explorer? There is a distinct difference. The Edge browser was only released to the public in March of 2015. So I suspect you've been using Internet Explorer and not Edge. Which is fine. Just make sure you are using the latest version 11. You can also install the Ad-Block extension for IE here: http://download.cnet.com/Adblock-Plus-for-Internet-Explorer/3000-12512_4-75938563.html
> 
> Start typing "@" followed by the user's screen name and it should pop up a drop-down list for you to "tag" said person. Note, does not work on stupid Tapatalk.


Using Edge sir.  MS seemed to force it on me when I got the free upgrade to W10 so I just went with it.  I think you can kinda tell from my screen shot that it is Edge.  ?  Should I not be using Edge?

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 26, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Using Edge sir.  MS seemed to force it on me when I got the free upgrade to W10 so I just went with it.  I think you can kinda tell from my screen shot that it is Edge.  ?  Should I not be using Edge?
> 
> Thanks!


I never make assumptions when dealing with malware because it can be made to falsely mimic just about any software interface. And the other thing that threw me off is you said _"I guess I could switch to Chrome but, again, I have been using Windows for 25 years and am used to it." _So I know you haven't been using Edge that long, but what did you use before that? I would advise against using Edge altogether. It has clunky performance and has security flaws (as you are now finding out). W10 only gave the perception that it was pushing the use of Edge on to consumers. IE remains with W10 as well, it's just buried beneath the surface where Edge now sits. It should be fairly easy to export your Edge bookmarks and then either import to IE or Google Chrome.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok, so I tried my best to follow kf's instructions.  I didn't know what "Definitions (for manual install)" meant so I ignored that.  And I didn't know how to enter "safe mode without network" so I kinda ignored that too.  But, in order to install the recommended Malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware, I went to https://ninite.com/ and downloaded those two apps.

I ran Mwb first.  It seemed to find quite a few things which I deleted.  Then I ran SAS Quick and Full Scans.  It found lots of stuff which I deleted. 

So, now, when I am on the web, every so often, the original malware problem "attempts" to open a tab like it used to.  But then, one of the new apps stops it, tells me it stopped it, and I can resume as normal.  Which is an improvement but certainly not an ideal ultimate solution.  I want the malware to be gone 100%, not just get stopped when it attempts to launch.

Any additional tips?  I did not install/run the TDSSKiller, should I do so?

data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> So, now, when I am on the web, every so often, the original malware problem "attempts" to open a tab like it used to.  But then, one of the new apps stops it, tells me it stopped it, and I can resume as normal.  Which is an improvement but certainly not an ideal ultimate solution.  I want the malware to be gone 100%, not just get stopped when it attempts to launch.


Are you continuing to use the same security-flawed browser?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 28, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> So, now, when I am on the web, every so often, the original malware problem "attempts" to open a tab like it used to.  But then, one of the new apps stops it, tells me it stopped it, and I can resume as normal.  Which is an improvement but certainly not an ideal ultimate solution.  I want the malware to be gone 100%, not just get stopped when it attempts to launch.
> 
> Any additional tips?


Try looking at different websites for your porn. That one is obviously flawed.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Are you continuing to use the same security-flawed browser?


I am ok with switching browsers but even if that appeared to solve the problem, I wouldn't be satisfied.  The annoywear is obviously still there.  Not knowing about it, doesn't mean it's gone.  So, I'd like to ensure this one's 100% removal first, and then switch to IE or Chrome for the future.

With that said, I did a little research and it seems most agree that Edge is better than IE, including safety?  You don't agree? 

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/6-reasons-microsoft-edge-is-a-better-browser-than-125373948049.html

http://www.zonealarm.com/blog/2015/08/3-security-features-in-microsofts-edge-browser/

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-microsoft-edge-will-be-safer-use-internet-explorer

https://www.cnet.com/news/petya-goldeneye-wannacry-ransomware-global-epidemic-just-started/

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/133767-3-ways-microsoft-edge-might-be-better-than-internet-explorer

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2918252/five-ways-edge-trumps-internet-explorer.html


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I am ok with switching browsers but even if that appeared to solve the problem, I wouldn't be satisfied.  The annoywear is obviously still there.  Not knowing about it, doesn't mean it's gone.  So, I'd like to ensure this one's 100% removal first, and then switch to IE or Chrome for the future.


Then I need you to follow my instructions with *100%* completeness and not simply _kinda __ignore_ what I listed. If you have questions, please ask and I will elaborate. Skipping steps in this process is the primary reason the malware will persist (and potentially open the door for additional malware).



ptatohed said:


> With that said, I did a little research and it seems most agree that Edge is better than IE, including safety?  You don't agree?


Correct. I do not agree. My reasoning? Because with my computer business, most of the malware issues I see, originate from people using the Edge browser usually because they don't know any better. So while the information you listed may be factual, I speak from personal experience with the clients and their PC troubles I've encountered. Furthermore, my recommendation was not to migrate to IE, but rather Chrome. Feel free to research Chrome against Edge and I guarantee Chrome wins in versatility, performance, and SECURITY. :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Then I need you to follow my instructions with *100%* completeness and not simply _kinda __ignore_ what I listed. If you have questions, please ask and I will elaborate. Skipping steps in this process is the primary reason the malware will persist (and potentially open the door for additional malware).
> 
> Correct. I do not agree. My reasoning? Because with my computer business, most of the malware issues I see, originate from people using the Edge browser usually because they don't know any better. So while the information you listed may be factual, I speak from personal experience with the clients and their PC troubles I've encountered. Furthermore, my recommendation was not to migrate to IE, but rather Chrome. Feel free to research Chrome against Edge and I guarantee Chrome wins in versatility, performance, and SECURITY. :thumbs:


10-4 boss.  So, I will install the SUPERAntiSpyware software tonight.  If I need to be in safe mode, I'll need to look up how to do that.  ?  What does "Definitions (for manual install)" mean?  Will switch to Chrome when this is all over, thanks.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2017)

Then stop surfing porn on that pc....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 29, 2017)

TDSSK isn't finding anything.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 29, 2017)

You'll probably find it faster to save your important files to an external hard drive and reset the computer.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 29, 2017)

What about restoring a history back up point?  I have never done this but I see the option in Windows.  It says you keep all your documents and pics.


----------



## MetsFan (Jun 29, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> What about restoring a history back up point?  I have never done this but I see the option in Windows.  It says you keep all your documents and pics.


If the virus is embedded enough, it won't be removed by a restore.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 29, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> 10-4 boss.  So, I will install the SUPERAntiSpyware software tonight.  If I need to be in safe mode, I'll need to look up how to do that.  ?  What does "Definitions (for manual install)" mean?  Will switch to Chrome when this is all over, thanks.


My previous post was with my "tech support forum" hat on so it may have come off a bit stern. But I can't tell you how many times I get the "well I did almost everything except..." response and then users are puzzled as to why the malware persists. 

The reasoning behind running a lot of these software utilities in safe mode, is that safe mode will prevent a lot of unnecessary programs (including the malware itself) from running in the background under normal Windows operation. Because while we are aware of these malware eradication utilities, so too are the malware developers. So it's not uncommon for them to employ counter-measures to these utilities which essentially mask their presence while the utility scans. And low and behold, it comes up empty. With safe mode, since the malware is prevented from even starting, it can't deploy said counter-measures and hence can be "cleaned" by the eradication utility. The other piece of this puzzle is being online while simultaneously trying to remove malware. Safe mode (without networking) also prevents this. With a malware infection, the more a user remains online, the more the malware algorithm can continue to communicate with its source. Which as I mentioned, can leave the proverbial "door open" to other malware.

I see you ran TDSSK and it didn't find anything. This is a very good thing. Because if it did find a rootkit, chances are very slim at ever recovering and usually warrants a complete Windows re-install.

Did SAS (Super Anti-Spyware) find anything during your scan? With both MBAM (Malwarebyte Anti-Malware) and SAS updated, I would try running both utilities again in W10 Safe Mode. 

One last thing to note since I can relate and often have the same line of OCD thinking with regard to completely eradicating malware. Try to think of it as a bad cut. While it will eventually heal, some times a scar is left behind that never goes away. The same can be said for certain types of malware depending on how deep the damage goes. If the malware is able to access the Windows registry and corrupts certain elements there, it's often quite difficult to rectify that. And even more so, spending time and effort to attempt registry repairs (believe me, I've spent countless hours trying on different PCs) can be counter-productive and cause even more system damage in the long-run. Unlike a scar though, Windows can be re-loaded which is typically the only sure-fire way to be 100% certain of eradicating malware. Windows 10 makes this task infinitely easier than with previous versions by offering various recovery options.

Let me know how it goes and if you have any further questions/concerns. :thumbs:


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> My previous post was with my "tech support forum" hat on so it may have come off a bit stern. But I can't tell you how many times I get the "well I did almost everything except..." response and then users are puzzled as to why the malware persists.
> 
> The reasoning behind running a lot of these software utilities in safe mode, is that safe mode will prevent a lot of unnecessary programs (including the malware itself) from running in the background under normal windows operation. Because while we are aware of these malware eradication utilities, so too are the malware developers. So it's not uncommon for them to employ counter-measures to these utilities which essentially mask their presence while the utility scans. And low and behold, it comes up empty. With safe mode, since the malware is prevented from even starting, it can't deploy said counter-measures and hence can be "cleaned" by the eradication utility. The other piece of this puzzle is being online while simultaneously trying to remove malware. Safe mode (without networking) also prevents this. With a malware infection, the more a user remains online, the more the malware algorithm can continue to communicate with its source. Which as I mentioned, can leave the proverbial "door open" to other malware.
> 
> ...


knight, you are awesome and I really, really appreciate your time helping me with this.  I owe you.     I will try the safemode tonight and run the MBAM and SAS again. 

To answer your question, yes SAS always finds stuff.  To the tune of hundreds even thousands of files (I think like 7,000 the first time?)!  I delete the files, run it again, and it still finds files (typically some lesser amount).  It's endless. 

Quick "nother" question.  When the MBAM block window comes up, and I can now see what site was blocked, can I benefit from this info in any way?  For example. 

Thanks again! 

data:image/png;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQEAYABgAAD/2wBDAAoHBwkHBgoJCAkLCwoMDxkQDw4ODx4WFxIZJCAmJSMgIyIoLTkwKCo2KyIjMkQyNjs9QEBAJjBGS0U+Sjk/QD3/2wBDAQsLCw8NDx0QEB09KSMpPT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT09PT3/wAARCAE2AW8DASIAAhEBAxEB/8QAHwAAAQUBAQEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgcICQoL/8QAtRAAAgEDAwIEAwUFBAQAAAF9AQIDAAQRBRIhMUEGE1FhByJxFDKBkaEII0KxwRVS0fAkM2JyggkKFhcYGRolJicoKSo0NTY3ODk6Q0RFRkdISUpTVFVWV1hZWmNkZWZnaGlqc3R1dnd4eXqDhIWGh4iJipKTlJWWl5iZmqKjpKWmp6ipqrKztLW2t7i5usLDxMXGx8jJytLT1NXW19jZ2uHi4+Tl5ufo6erx8vP09fb3+Pn6/8QAHwEAAwEBAQEBAQEBAQAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgcICQoL/8QAtREAAgECBAQDBAcFBAQAAQJ3AAECAxEEBSExBhJBUQdhcRMiMoEIFEKRobHBCSMzUvAVYnLRChYkNOEl8RcYGRomJygpKjU2Nzg5OkNERUZHSElKU1RVVldYWVpjZGVmZ2hpanN0dXZ3eHl6goOEhYaHiImKkpOUlZaXmJmaoqOkpaanqKmqsrO0tba3uLm6wsPExcbHyMnK0tPU1dbX2Nna4uPk5ebn6Onq8vP09fb3+Pn6/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwD2aiikJxQAtFY8finTpV3RLeypkgPHYzspwcHBCYPIpf8AhJbL/njqP/gun/8AiKANeisj/hJbL/njqP8A4Lp//iKP+Elsv+eOo/8Agun/APiKANeisj/hJbL/AJ46j/4Lp/8A4il/4SWy/wCeOo/+C6f/AOIoA1qKyf8AhJbL/njqP/gun/8AiKP+Elsv+eOo/wDgun/+IoA1qKyf+Elsv+eOo/8Agun/APiKP+Elsv8AnjqP/gun/wDiKANaisn/AISWy/546j/4Lp//AIij/hJbL/njqP8A4Lp//iKANaisn/hJbL/njqP/AILp/wD4ij/hJbL/AJ46j/4Lp/8A4igDWorJ/wCElsv+eOo/+C6f/wCIo/4SWy/546j/AOC6f/4igDWorJ/4SWy/546j/wCC6f8A+Io/4SWy/wCeOo/+C6f/AOIoA1qKyf8AhJbL/njqP/gun/8AiKP+Elsv+eOo/wDgun/+IoA1qKyf+Elsv+eOo/8Agun/APiKP+Elsv8AnjqP/gun/wDiKANaisn/AISWy/546j/4Lp//AIij/hJbL/njqP8A4Lp//iKANaisn/hJbL/njqP/AILp/wD4ij/hJbL/AJ46j/4Lp/8A4igDWorJ/wCElsv+eOo/+C6f/wCIo/4SWy/546j/AOC6f/4igDWorJ/4SWy/546j/wCC6f8A+Io/4SWy/wCeOo/+C6f/AOIoA1qKyf8AhJbL/njqP/gun/8AiKP+Elsv+eOo/wDgun/+IoA1qKyf+Elsv+eOo/8Agun/APiKP+Elsv8AnjqP/gun/wDiKANaisn/AISWy/546j/4Lp//AIij/hJbL/njqP8A4Lp//iKANaisn/hJbL/njqP/AILp/wD4ij/hJbL/AJ46j/4Lp/8A4igDWorJ/wCElsv+eOo/+C6f/wCIo/4SWy/546j/AOC6f/4igDWorJ/4SWy/546j/wCC6f8A+Io/4SWy/wCeOo/+C6f/AOIoA1qKyf8AhJbL/njqP/gun/8AiKE8SWDTRRH7XE0rFUM1nLGpOC2MsoHQH8qANakpaKAMbwj/AMixZ/R//Q2qbWtds9BtVnvnKq7hFCjJJ+lQ+Ef+RYs/o/8A6G1cn8T7eea90zb/AKp8xg9g5IrWjTVSajLYyrTcINo7afV7O30w6hJcJ9l27hIDkEe3vS6Tq1trVgl3ZuWjbjBGCp7givNH8Fa6Z5NNeQ/YoFMyyEnyycdh6/yrf+F0MyaTeSOCIZJRsB9QOcfp+Va1KNOMHJSuzOFWcppNHcilrldcub208Sx3FmZZRDaDdbKx2vvcrux6g7Tn0BrJbWNR0fT/ACY77fPA9xJK1042yBZCNoJySfQDtXMlc6LnfZp1cZHql7aXV1DatGXvLqVIA65AlDKTn225/Ki/8TXj2YuLOeOASNI0PnbVQpGo3BmOTu3E8Dng+lFgudnSE4rkpdd1L7DfX8bqY4fKRIVjHy71QlySf4dxPYetUrjVr0vb3Ul7bwTRW9zskcxsJgpQhcKxXJ6EAk0WC53Qpa4nVNZ1OayvrQSm2nghNxJIkeCsbAbAPfO7J/2asR69fnWhbJNFLDGVTcxjVZlKbvMHzbuv90EYBosFzrqK5/wzqdzqDTrdziWRArHYEKDOfushORx3wfXrXQUhhRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQBGsqybvLZX2sVO05wR1B96ElWRnVWVihwwBzg+hrl9ZN1Fq03/CNAtdsub5VAKBezDPHm46DuOvGK2tCFiNLiOmktCxJZm++z/xF887s9c0AaVYfifppn/X2f8A0TLW5WH4n6aZ/wBfh/8ARMtAG5SUtIe1AGN4RP8AxTFn9H/9Dar2o6bbaraNbXce+NueuCpHQg9jXnularfQ6dGkV1KiK0gAB4HztVz+2tR/5/JvzrP2qT0OSWKgm4tHcR2jfZGt7iZpkK7ckYYj3I7+9Pt7WK0gSG3jWOJBhUUYAFcJ/bWo/wDP7N+dH9taj/z+zfnR7UX1uHY7/aN27A3YxnvTHtopNvmQxvg5G5QcH1rg/wC2tR/5/Zvzo/trUf8An9m/Ol7VD+uR7HfeUuc7FyDkHHemvbRSKFeGNlByFKggH1rg/wC2tR/5/Zvzo/trUf8An9m/Oj2qD65Hsd95S7SuxcMMMMdaj+x2+1F+zxbUOUGwfKfb0rhf7a1H/n9m/Oj+2tR/5/Zvzp+1QvrkOx28VhHHdXNx8zSXG0Pu5AAGAB7f41ILWFWRlhjDINqEIMqPQegrhP7a1H/n9m/Oj+2tR/5/Zvzo9qg+uQ7HexW8UGRDEkYJyQigZP4VLXnv9taj/wA/s350f21qP/P7N+dHtUP65HsehUV57/bWo/8AP7N+dH9taj/z+zfnR7VB9cj2PQqK89/trUf+f2b86P7a1H/n9m/Oj2qD65HsehUV57/bWo/8/s350f21qP8Az+zfnR7VB9cj2PQqK89/trUf+f2b86P7a1H/AJ/Zvzo9qg+uR7HoVFee/wBtaj/z+zfnR/bWo/8AP7N+dHtUH1yPY9Corz3+2tR/5/Zvzo/trUf+f2b86PaoPrkex6FRXnv9taj/AM/s350f21qP/P7N+dHtUH1yPY9Corz3+2tR/wCf2b86P7a1H/n9m/Oj2qD65HsehUV57/bWo/8AP7N+dH9taj/z+zfnR7VB9cj2PQqK89/trUf+f2b86emraieTezfnR7VB9cj2O+pa4P8AtfUP+fyb86ibWNSU/wDH7N+dHtEH1uPY9Borz3+2tR/5/Zvzo/trUf8An9m/Oj2qD65HsehUV57/AG1qP/P7N+dH9taj/wA/s350e1QfXI9jvI4I4S/lIqb2LttGNzHqT70sUEcLSNHGiGRtzlRjcemT78VwiavqTc/bZsfWpP7X1D/n8l/Oj2qD63Hsd3WH4n6aZ/19n/0TLXOPq+pLyL2bH1qH+0Lu71PTY7i4kkT7Qxwx/wCmMlCqJuxUMVGUlGx6NSHtS0hrQ6TyjT/+PJf9+T/0Nq07OCJkluLgEwwgfKP42PQVmaf/AMeS/wC/J/6G1a0AM2kXMSDLpIs2B1K4IP5Zrm6nkP8AiP5gdXuwcRGOJB0RIxipZ4vtUEjPCILuJQ7KowJE9cdjQt1YRqt1HD/pIGBD/AG/vf8A1qbZPITd3kzFgI2VmP8AEzcAUyvJu5njkgDvUxspw042cwDMnPSoB0xW8XRltzuGb4bX9sLt/nzSSuRCKluYssTQhC4wHXcvPaleBkt45iV2SEgc+lbG5TPdiPeZYtiJ5YBbaODjPbPWlzKyQG2j8uP7Q5kQ4+UZGQfQdafKX7JGEOTjvUstrLCpZwu0P5ZIYH5utaZCSWpEYeGJMlTgGOUFuOeualuHz5sYb9yt5+9UdAhA6+1Ll0EqS7mD1qWSBooopGI2yglefQ4q/qp+Ta0UmRKdjsABt9BjqKntjKbfT8YNvh/OJxjGTnP4UW1FyK9jJmgaBYmYriRN4we3+RUX41tHaY0MOPOFoPJ7n73OPfFDg7JTGB9u8lNwUc5zzj3xjNHKP2fZmVJA0UMMrEbZQSv4HHNRZrdfebOJRgX+x8ZA6bvmA9DTZvIVVQxSNassfzYARDxk56565p8oeyv1MlIGe3kmBG2MgEd+airYu/OFjeiX5YxMojHGMc9PasepasyJRSsFFFFIgKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAci7j7VNTYxhfrTqZSCggEYNFFAyFlKmm1YIyMGoWUqeaRLQlORN3PahE3deBUoGKASDGKKKKYwPPB6VDCNus6aP+nhv/RMlTU1B/wATfTD/ANPDf+iZKcdzWj/EielUhpaQ10nqnlGn/wDHkv8Avyf+htVyGaS3lEkTFXXoRVPT/wDjyX/fk/8AQ2qxXK9zxp6TfqXje2kh3TWCF/WOQqp/Corm8e4VYwqRQp92NBgA+vuarUUXYnNsKOtKMZG7OO+KvPpqgDZLu835oiemzGSzenpQkwjFvYoUVaOny8EMhVioVgeu7of0pkVq0jyrvRBECzMxPQHHaizDlkQUtW302RXC70Y79h25ODjI7dx6Ur6VOrBcodxA69ARkH6cU7MfLIpUVYtrOS637CAEIGTnGSeOgqQaZOehTk7ev8Wcbfr3pWYcsinRV5NPDxOElR5N4UFScDrnPHtTIbBn8t5GRYm2ksc9zjHHfinZhySKlFXZtMlUSugGxdxCnOSoOM9MVFFZvLAZtyqgO0E564z26fjSs2DhJOxXorRk0rGxY5AXZmBVs8Ad+lRHS5gGLMoVcfMc85GRxjI/GizBwkU6Knt7RrgEh0VdwXLHqT24omtHt40aR0DNn5ATu4ODRYXKyCirkemzSQxyqU2uQOcjGTj06UHTXALGaERgEl8nAwcEdPWjlY+SRToq++mskWMEzAvkA8HBAGPzpi6c7zmFZomcZ3Abjj68UWYckinS1eOmbY1zIDLh9yDtt/Dmmf2ZLu2h4uCVc5OEIGcHj0o5WHJLsU6KuDTZCpYPHsAUh+cHPToP50WlrHNbyuzAsGVEUkjk9+BRZhySuU6KuDTZC7IJYiQ+wYJwzeg4/XpQNOfYGaaJflDEEnIB49PWizDkkU6WpvsknmzRcb4gSw9celTDTJxKU+TIYAnPtk/lRZi5H2IhwKKvrpp8tgzqshZdhOQCDntjNMTTpMpvIXeeF5z+eMdqfKy+SRTpauNpx3gRyhhsVmJB4z0HSoEtneeSIlUaMEsW6DHWlYHBoipCARg1abT5EBJeMZYKvJ+YkZGPzp6afxIXmQKqsQVyRkYyOnvT5WHI+xSxjilq3/Zk/wAo+UkkA9flyM8n/CljsEeNGFwjFpNgC554z6daOVgoSKVFWhp8rbQGTcduVJ5UN0JqKa3MG0l1ZWzgr04OKVg5WRUif8hXTP8Ar4b/ANEyUtIn/IV0z/r4b/0TJTjuVR/iI9JpDS0hrpPVPKNP/wCPJf8Afk/9DarFV9P/AOPJf9+T/wBDarFcr3PGqfE/UKKKKRAVYS7ljaI4X92pQAjqD1B/Oq9bdzawzTsZImR3kEaMWPzErwfwOKpI0hFvYz11KRWB8uIqNu1CDhdvTvmoROy+cQB++BVuPfPFWFtoW1RbfJKA7WwfvEDnH1PFWoogbQq0LQ/MzbSSf4ODzRa40pPdlNdRmDu4VPmbcwx7bcfSnpqBWKYYCFohEiqOAM9ef881chtIY7iaPy2jh8ojziT84wPw/Komtoo7cvLAQURiI954O/HXqaepVpLqUbe6e2V1UBlfGVJIHHTkEVImpSoAqLGFB3AY6Nn731q42nwLvAiZx+8Jfcf3eBwP/wBdRaekUlhNHNtUSSACQ/wHGev+etKz2EoyVlcgXUHQ5iiiQbgxCg8nn39zS/2i/wAo8mLYAoCYOBg5B6+9aBtoLuaN/J/dsiKFjB3DOeeMdu5qubKDYEVcSeXv3lzjO/GMelOzQcsl1K0moSzRlJApznnnjJyR1x+dMgu3tkIRFyc/Mc55GPXB/GtCXToFG5YZCyq/7vkbyMYxznHNK2nWy+YSjjDAFRuJT5Qe3v60WY3Ce9yl/akwYNtj3BiwOD36j6U1NQeNy6xoG4wctkfrz+NTacP9Huiu/cNmDHGHPU9jU0VjFMivKjq7NhgTg4z9/Hb0osxJSa3KFvdvACAiOCwbDDOGHQ02a4e42b8EquAQOvOf61pxW6MjxSW7Qo0qjaWPP3sHmmRafGFj8yGTzGQHDbsAlj1xyOKVmHJK1rkEGpFHj8xEwpQM4HzbVPFKuoLiVWiTYVIjTBxktk55zVn7BExQGNpCSikK33AQct/niovsduYwqoxby1fcrctlscDp0p6jtJdSudSnbdyuTnkDpkg/0oOoMTJ+5hxJy4wfmOc5PPrT76z8v54YiIwCWPzZAzgZDciqNS3qQ3JO1y42pStuJSPcd2Dg5G7rQ2pTEkhYwTktgfeJGMmqdFF2Tzy7luPUJIypCIWVQqtzkAfQ81FHcvErBQvLq/I7jpUNFFw5mWor+SIsQqNl/MG4fdb1FNa8kZSp28oqE47A5FV6KLsOZlhb2RL03QC+YSTgjjmnrqM6eVgj92Wx7565qpS0XDmZorfupOI4yCQwzk4I6d/elj1CWIDaqZzknn5vqM4qmhyo9aWncvnl3LDajKiYCpyoU9RnHToahtLpYriWSRc70YbecEntUMvUUylclzdy899JKAflGHDDA6EDAH6U837kn93GFIbKgHBJ6nr7Vnq201MCGGRRdj52WzqEpZG2rvXHzc89unSmi/MKjbFEoDblAB4P51VZgoyahJ3HJouwc5FsalMNpCx7hty2OWC9AaQztNEgYD5c4x7nNVaki+6frRcXM3uPpE/5Cumf9fDf+iZKdTEP/E30wf8ATw3/AKJkpx3NKP8AER6VSGlpD2rpPVPKNP8A+PJf9+T/ANDarFVtP/48l/35P/Q2qzXK9zxqnxv1CiiikQLT4pnilSReWQ5XdyBUdFA72FJJJJPJOc+9BJPUk/jSUUBcXJxjJx6UZPqfzpKKAuTx3TxRsihQWBBfHzYPvUPtSUUXC7YoJHQkfQ0ZPqaSigLkkczRvuID8Yw/IolnkmlaRmO5uuOPwqOii7C7FBK/dJH04oySc5OfrSUUBcUsT1Yn8aXc2c7myfem0UBdigkdCfzoyfU0lFAXFLE9ST9TSUUUCCiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigB8bYOPWpagqRHyMHrTGhJR0NR1Oy7hioaQMSnKxU8U2igQpYscmkoooAWpYx8tRAZOKmyEUUDQpO0ZqGE51nTSf+fhv/RMlDMWPtSW/wDyF9N/67t/6Jkqo7mtF/vEen0h7UtFdJ6xzHhjR7G48PWssttGztvJJ7/O1av9gab/AM+kf61B4R/5Fiz+j/8AobVs0rInkj2M3+wNN/584/1o/sDTf+fOP9a0qKLIOSPYzf7A03/nzj/Wj+wNN/584/1rRJxRmiyDkj2M7+wNN/584/1o/sDTf+fOP9a0aKLIOSPYzv7A03/nzj/Wj+wNN/584/1rRBpaLIOSPYzf7A03/nzj/Wj+wNN/584/1rSoosg5I9jN/sDTf+fOP9aP7A03/nzj/WtKiiyDkj2M3+wNN/584/1o/sDTf+fOP9a0qKLIOSPYzf7A03/nzj/Wj+wNN/584/1rRJxRmiyDkj2M7+wNN/584/1o/sDTf+fOP9a0qQnFFkHJHsZ39gab/wA+cf60f2Bpv/PnH+taNLRZByR7Gb/YGm/8+cf60f2Bpv8Az5x/rWiDmlosg5I9jN/sDTf+fOP9aP7A03/nzj/WtKiiyDkj2M3+wNN/584/1o/sDTf+fOP9a0qKLIOSPYzf7A03/nzj/Wj+wNN/584/1rSoosg5I9jN/sDTf+fOP9aP7A03/nzj/WtKiiyDkj2M3+wNN/59I/1pf7A00f8ALnH+taNFFkHJHsZ/9h6f/wA+kdIdB008/Y460aKLIOSPYzf7A03/AJ84/wBaP7A03/nzj/WtKiiyDkj2M3+wNN/584/1o/sDTf8Anzj/AFrSoosg5I9jOGg6aORZx0f2Dpp62kf61o0UWQckexm/2Bpv/PnH+tZWu6XaWT6bJb26RubsjI/64yV09Yfifppn/X4f/RMtOyBQitkblFFFBRjeEf8AkWLP6P8A+htWzWN4R/5Fiz+j/wDobVs0AFFFFACHtXHw6/e6dZ2l5eXDXaXUEsrRFFUoU5G0gDjsc5+tdhWfbaBplmJRDaIBKpRwxLZU9V5JwD6CgDOOv6gLkWP2S1+3ed5bHzm8oDy94OduenGMVEniq5a0MklrDG8sEc1ugdmL7m27Tgfez0x+lbNto1hZrGILdV8ti6kkkgkYJyTnpx9Ka+h6dJCImtU2LGIgASMKDkAHqMGmIxB4puTGsn2MrMEZWgd8DeJlj64z3zWrYand3e0NbQho7h4bgiQ4XaOCuRznj0qWPQtNiQIlogAzjJJ/iD9f94A1MNMsxMsot08xJWmVvRyMFvxFDGWgc0tIOKWkAhzjjrXO/wDCVsocPbANGjBwH6ShiFj6dwpP0roqpnSLAlybWLLzC4Y46yDo314oBmT/AMJU0QZZ7ZVeJZBKFfIWQEhUHHO7aSPpS/8ACUvESlzaqkkXmCcK+QjD7gHHO7nH0rVfSLCRpi9rGTNIsshx951xtJ+mBRLpFhObgy2sbG5ZGlJH3yv3c/SmIoatfTxWunTBjE7yZkRW/wCmTtt/MCqi+LTDY+ZPbHzYlMki78nyvL3h+nfIHTrmtp9Ksnlkka3QvI/mOeeW2lc/98kilTS7JJPMW2j3+SLcnHWMdF+lIZhr4ovHtBts1N00oSOPbIBKCu75cqDx3yMcVHP4iutRt4Hs4xBGGtWnZnIceY4+VQBzxwfrWyPD2mfZhB9m/dh94zI+QcY4OcjjjGaP+Ed0vfA32NAYFVY8EgAKcrxnnB6Zp3QjJtfFs91FPPFZA28aGZWO9fkVsMCSoXdjkAEj3qzaa/e6lNGtpaQbGjFwxklI/dFiFxgfeIUkjoOBWguhacsjuLYZdgxG5tuQc8DOBzzxTX0DTXlWQ2qh1cuCrEck5PQ9MjOOmaNAMLTvEd7BpcYukjeZrdJIHaRmMpL7QrAD7xPTGetTDxXevb7l0+NZYoppJ0lkK7fKYAgYB5OeK2X0TT5IRE1qmwRiIDkYUHIAPbnmkj0TToImjjtUCujxsCSchzlgSfU0XQzMl8UyRTNMbeP7AskkRYufN3JGXJ24xjjHWo7bxTe3UMYjsE86aZI4y5kSPDKzZyygkjbzgd+KtDw6h10X7+T5aksqIjBmJXb82W2kYPYAnjNXrbRbC1C+TbhdriRcszbWAIGMnjgnjpzRoIj1DUrm3eztraGGS7umZRvciNdq5bJAJ+gxWe3ie5jd3ktIhCryQcS5bzUQueMfd4Iz174rUn0TT7iORJLZSHl85iGIO/GCwIOQcelNXQdNWdpltIw7J5ZPOCMbTx0zjjPXFIZmReI9Q3Az2VsqKYGcrMSQspwuPl5I79vSukBqp/ZVkQR9nTDCMH/gByn5VbFN2AWiiikAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABWH4n6aZ/1+H/0TLW5WH4n6aZ/1+H/ANEy0AblFFFAGN4R/wCRYs/o/wD6G1bNY3hH/kWLP6P/AOhtWzQAUUUUANasgeKNNZtqm6LDdkC1kyu04Yn5eADxmtdh3HUVytl4eurrUXl1GKS3h/f/ACxXJBffJuAO3GRjtQgOgutQtrPT3vp5QtsihzIASMHoeOtF9qdtp9ibueQeUF3DBGW+g71V1PS5r37HbW7m3tom3uyBSRtHyqAwIxn27Vg3nh3UnthA1vFebYDbRPLIuY8PlX6dSuBxz8tNCOnl1O3hvobR3HnTBiACPlAGTn0qcXMB2gTRfOSq/OOSOoFcld+HL+ea4QWkJLC5/wBJMg3SiQYRTxkY6fhU2peGZ31G3e2iH2YRImyExp5LK24tllJ5/wBnB4osgOnN1AGdTNGGjGXG8ZUep9Kck0coUxyI4YZG1gciuQm8O3bzXeLH907lsGWMu5LhgVYrnHGSr5HQVsaPp9xatbm4s7ZXWJwZl2qyZfITCgDpySMDPaiwG0elURq9kWuws29rPHnhFLFCegwByfYVeIzWHFHqMOsancLYho5EQRHz1G8qCMe2c0hlhvEFgLYTGSUDeY9nkv5gYDJBTG4YHPTpVm41CC3tUuWZ5InI2GFDIWz0wFBJrno9F1KFVukg3SedMwgknDOFkQLkuepBGfocdqvmLV9P0YWdjbQyywRRRRy+aBnjDtgjt2B60xFxNbsJPsgW5XddkrCpBBYjOeO2MHOamg1C2uLye1hmDz24XzUH8OemfyrG+w3sNrpMVtprbbacySB7hSw4YEk9ySxNWlj1CPXb+4SyUxtbqkTtMAHZdxwR1AO4UWAtyavaxX62cjyLMxCgmJthYjIXfjbnHbNLY6xZ6jI8drKWZAGwUZdyk4DLkfMvB5HFZ1zDql3rFsZ7EGzg2yJsnXAlI5ZgeSFzwB161T0TSNU0p5Zfs6MwiWLY0+VkbflnXj5FwSdvrQM2v7csvtEsDPKrxh2O6FwGC/e2nGGx7Zpn9v2P2cy75htk8sxmB/M3YzjZjd056dOaqCLU312a7uNPDrCrpaYuFChfUjrubGPQCqkGkalDKL8W5aRbozLbSThnIMew5kPHU5A7DikI6W3mjuIUlhcPG6hlYdCD3qaqOj2T6dpNpayMGeGMKxHTNXqBhRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABWH4n6aZ/wBfh/8ARMtblYfifppn/X4f/RMtAG5RRRQBjeEf+RYs/o//AKG1bNY3hH/kWLP6P/6G1bNABRRRQAhOKM0h6iuN0/WNVisYr2T7TKkuIyboxrGZGcKhTZztGec9qAO0pM1zkOvajc3S2cMFotwplWZ3dtgKFR8oHJzu/CrGgXupXWnadLefZn8+IvI6sQ3QbcLjnvn0oA3KKKKACiiigApM0HpXIXupalpU14by5kVpI5ntG3o0OFIwCoUMDyO5GaAOv3UZrim1TVFs5Ekmvokt5nE0giV54h5YZAwVSpBJPIHTHSnwa9qE2pWUjyukLG3SQKq+UrOm5lYH5t2SMEccjNOwrnZZpa53Qp72PUpbPVZZ3uTD5ykyI0TLuxlcKCD7HNdFSGFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFYfifppn/X4f8A0TLW5WH4n6aZ/wBfh/8ARMtAG5RRRQBjeEf+RYs/o/8A6G1bNY3hH/kWLP6P/wChtWzQAUUUUAIarHT7RrE2Rt4zbFdvlY+XFTyNtQtgnAzgDJNZtpr9reXDwrFdxmM4dprdo1Q4BwSRgHkfnQBattMs7QR/Z7eOPylKoQOQCQT+ZAptvpNjaPG1vaxo0RcoQPu7vvY9M4FSyXltBxNcQxnOMM4HPpz9RTvtMH2jyPOj87bu8vcN2PXHXFAE1FNSRJVDRurqehU5Bp1ABRRRQAh6VQj0PTYpJ3Wzi3XAIlJGdwJyRz6mr56VmjXbI3n2YPJnzPJEnlnyzJ/c39N3tQA4aDpi20duLOPyY33hOcbvU+v41K2lWL3y3rWsRuUGBJjkelJeanZ2Nv59zcxpFkDcWHcgD9TTbLVbW+klihlXzInKlSwycfxAdxz1oAfY6TY6bvNnbJCXxuK98dPw9quVDFd286BoZ4pFLbQUcEFvT60hvLYMiG4h3ScIu8Zb6evQ0AT0VR/tO3/tRLBZFedkZyqsDsAx1HUfeFXRQAtFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAUUUUAFFFFABRRRQAVh+J+mmf9fh/wDRMtblYfifppn/AF+H/wBEy0AblFFFAGN4R/5Fiz+j/wDobVs1jeEf+RYs/o//AKG1bNABRRRQAhFYk+mL9m1r7bt8i6YyAjkgCNRn6grW2Tikzz70AcJ/Zl3crZCa1hub2+s53meQ7VjZ9g3dCeBjjrWpZeHLu115Z5XaaJZfNWUSKuPk27Su3cf++sc9K6fFLTuKxV0yB7ewije3ht2UHMUByi89uBVuiikMKKKKAENc6uk6gAmnlIfsaXf2j7Rv+Yr5nmbduOueM56V0RozQBxzeG9ReDyXt7Vkt4THFukz5x85ZORj5QQMd6c3hq9ubi4HkW1oHkllW4R9zfPHsCYAHAz69q67PtRmi4HK2+h6hDIl4tpbRyRzRMLWOXCttRkLbsYyd2enam23he6S1/ex232gRwKrBs7SkpdsHHoa6zNLmncDnNI0a8s9VikmhgEcKzKZ1fLzF3DAkY7AY5JroxRS0gCikJ9qM0ALRSUA5oAWiikzQAtFFFABRSHijNAC0UmaWgAoopCcUALRTd1G6gB1FFITQAUtNzSigBaKKKACsPxP00z/AK/D/wCiZa3Kw/E/TTP+vw/+iZaANyiiigDG8I/8ixZ/R/8A0Nq2axvCP/IsWf0f/wBDatmgAooooAQ9q43Tb2/GmR307aixdkG+WaPym3SheAvzDg9xXZGoBZ24t1txBH5KkFY9vyjByOPrzQByll4ivYUgtYbeS5ZAZJSY3csGlZQAw4XAU8muptZZpJJxMYdqybY/LYk7cD73oevFRyaNp0xhMllAxhJMeUHyknJx+PNWYbaGBpGhiRDK29yoxub1PvxQBLRRRQAUUUUAIelYGmefqMkt7LqE8ZjuXj+zoVEahWwFYEZJI5znuK36ptpNi98LxrSE3IIIl2Ddn60AZ7S3fn2jSzRo91HJAxhctGsnVCM98A1kDxDeLCt00x8tLc2rpgf8fWCQfqSAMe9dO+m232SO3iiEMUTq8YiAXaQc8fr+Zpf7MsmiMbWkJQy+cVKDBkznd9c96dxbmB/bGo20j2sXlSzRtIHknJP+rjRjwMdSxqO5126u5LWeMJFaxXMQkQE+Y5MW/Gc428j64rpjYWpkaQ28W9txZtoydwAP5gAfhUf9j6f9pjuPscHnRABH2DKgcDH0FFxmFF4puolhkvI7YQSRRXLPGTiOJ9w59wQOehqT/hI9Qlt2ENlGbqKMNNGMtsYsMADgn5TnA5PatiPRtOihmhSyt1inO6RBGMOevIp8+mWVysyzWsLibb5mVHz7emfpRcRi2uo3c5lZJovOubeQRllZESWMkYKtyvBGR7VDDqs+kiRrw3gMXlvcpeOjCONiQZEZOMZ6g+nStuXSLR4LeAQqkMJO1FAAwQQQR6EHmoZ/D9kdNnsrWKO1iuCPN8tB8w4yPxAxSAybrxDqghVjDDaxyxBlkeN3GWzgFgcKQNvDdSaba+ItTT7FbtALmX7PDLO8cLneHPGCOFwASSeD7V0LaVYyXi3T2kLXCjAkK8gdBTBoemL5GLG3HkEmLCD5DnPH4807oDEPiLVShkSKyCslxImd+QsTYOfdh+XvTm16aTXrZl+0CyISGRRFmPfIAQS/YglRj/aroBYWm0D7NFgB1A2joxyw/HvQNPtFt2gW2iELHcUCjBPrj8KQzmx4p1FLfzHt7QmaIyQqpbjEqx/N9d2eK2NK1SW5S5S9MCTW8zRMYzhWwAcjPTg81WTwpYppM1kqqGnIM02wbpPn3YP8q0U0mwjhSFbOARIrKq7BgBvvD8e9NtCINUufKihuY5Ri3mRpQrcbG4OfbBz+Fcze6xq0KaxBHcSb5JZmtZto/cLH98enQDGfU+lde+nWpgmjWBEWZAj7VALADA/IdKWGwt47QweUrI4IfcAd+RglvUnvSQzCh1q+muzZ2oh85pJCZLgkqFRU4AGOSW/DmnjXdSkVdqWatPeNaQk7iFKlss3IzkLwB+da1xo2n3Uflz2cEib/ADMMg+9jGfrjiny6ZZTWjWslrC0DNuMZQYJznOPXNMRgf8JTeGO2nNvHHbMv7yTY0ilt5UgFfudOC3XNVb3W9S1CyhgBtojdi3mRoy/EUj7drEEHPuCO/Sum/sfTzPDMbKDzIFCxtsHyAdAKWHSNPt9/k2cCb3EjbUAywOQfwNFwOVS61Z2trZ555FN1cxhbJlR9qHABaQ8gfXP1q1e6neC4giQmO3tbqCOYSMTNIxXcRkHbjBA755rcn0HS7l3aawt3Z38xiUGS2MZ+uKd/Y2n/AGiKf7FB5sQCxvsGVA6Y+lFxmA3iu/ihEksNu32mGKW3WJXYr5jlQGA+9gemKniv73V7u1s7iSbT90UkjGNfLeUq2BjdkgY+bHXmrVh4ZtrWS6a4WCf7QnlsiwCNSuSeQCcnJ61efRdOks0tHsoGt4zuSMoMKfUUXQjCjbU5Ncnhtri7mS3eJRIZIxDt2gtvH3ievTvirWreIp7XUI7bT7f7TiITOVjZ94LbcArwvQ8nitu3s7e0BFvDHECACEXGcDA/Sq76LpskcEbWNuUtz+6XYMJznj8aVxmJdeK7q2lu4TBC0lqQrldzby7BU2gc8bvm9+O9bOjX1zfWhe7hMMqyMhBQpuA6MFbkZ96lbSrF0CPZwMoDAAoOjfe/PvUtrZ29jAIbWFIogSQqDAoET1h+J+mmf9fh/wDRMtbdYnifppn/AF+H/wBEy0DNykpaQ0AY3hH/AJFiz+j/APobVtVznhXT4JfDlq7+bubeTiZwPvt2BrX/ALLtv+m3/f8Ak/xoAuUVT/su2/6bf9/5P8aP7Ltv+m3/AH/k/wAaALlFU/7Ltv8Apt/3/k/xo/su2/6bf9/5P8aALlFU/wCy7b/pt/3/AJP8aP7Ltv8Apt/3/k/xoAuUVT/su2/6bf8Af+T/ABo/su2/6bf9/wCT/GgC5RVP+y7b/pt/3/k/xo/su2/6bf8Af+T/ABoAuUVT/su2/wCm3/f+T/Gj+y7b/pt/3/k/xoAuUVT/ALLtv+m3/f8Ak/xo/su2/wCm3/f+T/GgC5RVP+y7b/pt/wB/5P8AGj+y7b/pt/3/AJP8aALlFU/7Ltv+m3/f+T/Gj+y7b/pt/wB/5P8AGgC5RVP+zLb/AKbf9/5P8aP7Ltv+m3/f+T/GgC5RVP8Asu2/6bf9/wCT/Gj+y7b/AKbf9/5P8aALlFU/7Ltv+m3/AH/k/wAaP7Ltv+m3/f8Ak/xoAuUVT/su2/6bf9/5P8aP7Ltv+m3/AH/k/wAaALlFU/7Ltv8Apt/3/k/xo/su2/6bf9/5P8aALlFU/wCy7b/pt/3/AJP8aP7Ltv8Apt/3/k/xoAuUVT/su2/6bf8Af+T/ABo/su2/6bf9/wCT/GgC5RVP+y7b/pt/3/k/xpP7MtvSb/v/ACf40AXaKp/2Xbek3/f+T/Gj+y7b0m/7/wAn+NAFyiqf9mW3/Tb/AL/yf40f2Xbf9Nv+/wDJ/jQBcoqn/Zdt/wBNv+/8n+NJ/Zlt/wBNv+/8n+NAF2sLxR00z/r7P/omWtAaZbH/AJ7f9/5P8ayPEFlFbNpjx+Zu+1kfNKzD/Uy9iaAOkooooAxvCP8AyLFn9H/9Datmsbwj/wAixZ/R/wD0Nq2aACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKQjNLRQBQtI5ri1SVruYFhkgBcfyqX7NJ/z+XH5J/wDE0ab/AMg+H6f1qn4lkmi8PXj28zwS7AFlTqhJAyPzoAuC2kP/AC+T/kn/AMTS/ZZP+fyf8k/+Jrk212/ivIri5meCG2t5oZUKblkmQLl8cEjkY5HWrUHiDV5pFtHhtILvz3jcuCygCISA4Vjzzj71NoVzovssn/P5P+Sf/E0fZZP+fyf8k/8Aia5xfFV5Jc2bxwxvbSeStwNuDG0gyACW+bqOi1G3iy+igEzx28izwJLCkSMWj3yBAG+b5sZ7Y6Giwzp/ssn/AD+XH5J/8TSfZpP+fyf8k/8Aiayzqd7L4Wv7maNre5ijmCnbsPAOGCknb9CaoLqV3oelLeTQ3LKzANHdXAld8rwUKkgAHk5HTJ7UrCudGbWQf8vlx+Sf/E0C1kP/AC+XH5J/8TXNX2rajd6TqZM1nHHbx+W3l7g7sYw25Du4HPHHIBOatt4guUYRxxQNJ588SqzbdwjXK8k8ZOMn3p2Hc2jbSD/l8uPyT/4ml+yyf8/k/wCSf/E1y0nii8gy9wqGaKNy8TRPDsPyY3Ascj5s5B6elWn17U/PNnGbIzxySq82xijBY1cYXdkH5sHn39qLCub/ANlk/wCfyf8AJP8A4mj7LJ/z+T/kn/xNYlt4gvZ7608yOOG1uBHtbyy+5mTcRvBwpzwAR+PNdGDSGVbYyLdTxPK8ioFILAZGc+gHpWT4m1K6sHtxbS7A4bdwDnGPWtaH/kI3X+6n9a5/xl/rbT6N/SpnpExrtqm2jO/4SPVP+fn/AMcX/Cj/AISPVP8An5/8cX/CsurrAQ2tuyQJKZQSzMu7nOMD0rG77nnqc39pk/8Awkeqf8/P/ji/4Uf8JHqn/Pz/AOOL/hT5rGKScZ3AyHauzAC4QHmo4tOgmA2uxCjLsWAxwTjGOPrzR73cr973F/4SPU/+fn/xxf8ACk/4SPU/+fn/AMcX/CqV1EkMwWJ9ylQc5zj2z3qGlzO5DqVE7XZ6bH90H1FY3ifppn/X4f8A0TLW1H/q1+grF8T9NM/6/D/6JlrpPXNyiiigDG8I/wDIsWf0f/0Nq2awfCd1Avhm0DTRgjfkFx/fatj7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqKh+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2KAJqSovtlv/z8Rf8AfYo+2W//AD8Rf99igCnYX1tFZRJJMquowQe3NSy3thNGY5ZInRuqsMg/hU/2y3/5+Iv++xR9st/+fiL/AL7FAFaW502YgytC5AKjcueD1H41FbjRrRVFtHaxBSSAkYXBIwe3pxV77Zb/APPxF/32KPtlv/z8Rf8AfYoAzmTRTNFN5Np5sQCxv5QygHTBxxiqVjp2m2lzczTT285uFMbL5CopUnJ3AD5jnua3vtlv/wA/EX/fYo+2W/8Az8Rf99igCpFLpUFobWIW6W5BBiVAFIPUYxjmoraLQ7Ng1tBZwsM4KRAdRg9vStD7Zb/8/EX/AH2KPtlv/wA/EX/fYoAzvJ0LerfZ7LcqeWD5QyF9OnSnMuivO8zRWhlkGHcxgswxjk49OKv/AGy3/wCfiL/vsUfbLf8A5+Iv++xQBQhXRbeIRQxWkceGG1YwBhuvbvgZp0J0i3jSOBLWNIwQirGAFz1xx3q79st/+fiL/vsUfbLf/n4i/wC+xQBQjGjRXK3McVos6qFEixgMABgDOPTirX9pWn/PdKl+2W//AD8Rf99ij7Zb/wDPxF/32KAILSVJ725eJtybUGR0zzWH4wjd5LXajNgN90E+ldH9st/+fiL/AL7FH2y3/wCfiL/vsUpK6sRUhzx5TznyZf8AnlJ/3waehuolKxidVPUKCAa9D+2W/wDz8Rf99ij7Zb/8/EX/AH2Kz9l5nL9T/vHnmbvDDFxhuGGG5pS94dmTcfJ93huPpXoX2y3/AOfiL/vsUfbLf/n4i/77FP2fmP6p/ePO3S4lbdIkzMe5Uk0zyJf+eUn/AHwa9H+2W/8Az8Rf99ij7Zb/APPxF/32KXsvMX1NfzEifcX6CsXxP00z/r8P/omWtb7Zb/8APxF/32KxPElxDJ/ZipLGx+1nhWBP+plrU7ToM0h5r5Q/4TDxH/0HtU/8C3/xo/4TDxH/ANB7VP8AwLf/ABoA+oG8PaO7Fn0mwZmOSTbIST+VJ/wjmi/9AjT/APwGT/CvmD/hMPEZOBr2qZ/6+n/xqX/hK/Ea9de1TP8A19P/AI0AfTX/AAjmi/8AQI0//wABk/wo/wCEc0X/AKBGn/8AgMn+FfMbeL/EX/Qe1T/wKf8AxpF8X+Iif+Q9qn/gU/8AjQB9O/8ACOaL/wBAjT//AAGT/Cj/AIRzRf8AoEaf/wCAyf4V8yf8Jd4h/wCg9qn/AIFP/jR/wl/iIf8AMe1T/wACn/xoA+m/+Ec0X/oEaf8A+Ayf4Uf8I5ov/QI0/wD8Bk/wr5l/4S7xEf8AmPap/wCBT/40f8Jd4i/6D2qf+BT/AONAH01/wjmi/wDQI0//AMBk/wAKP+Ec0X/oEaf/AOAyf4V8y/8ACX+Iv+g9qf8A4FP/AI0f8Jd4hx/yHtT/APAp/wDGgD6a/wCEc0X/AKBGn/8AgMn+FH/COaL/ANAjT/8AwGT/AAr5lHi/xF/0HdT/APAp/wDGlHi3xH/0HtT/APAp/wDGgD6Z/wCEc0X/AKBGn/8AgMn+FH/COaL/ANAjT/8AwGT/AAr5n/4S7xD/ANB3U/8AwKf/ABpD4v8AEX/Qe1P/AMCn/wAaAPpn/hHNF/6BGn/+Ayf4Uf8ACOaL/wBAjT//AAGT/CvmQ+LvEWf+Q9qf/gU/+NKPF3iL/oPap/4FP/jQB9Nf8I5ov/QI0/8A8Bk/wo/4RzRf+gRp/wD4DJ/hXzN/wlviP/oO6p/4FP8A41di1bxlcQxywahrkkcqu0bJPIQ4T7+Oecd6APoz/hHNF/6BGn/+Ayf4Uf8ACOaL/wBAjT//AAGT/CvmX/hL/EX/AEHtT/8AAp/8aP8AhL/EX/Qe1T/wKf8AxoA+mv8AhHNF/wCgRp//AIDJ/hR/wjmi/wDQI0//AMBk/wAK+Y/+Ex8RHhde1P8A8Cn/AMaX/hLfEf8A0HtU/wDAp/8AGgD6b/4RzRf+gRp//gMn+FH/AAjmi/8AQI0//wABk/wr5kHi7xF317VP/Ap/8aU+L/EKjA17VD/29P8A40AfTX/COaL/ANAjT/8AwGT/AAo/4RzRf+gRp/8A4DJ/hXzMPF3iLb/yHdT/APAp/wDGmHxf4iH/ADHtT/8AAp/8aAPpz/hHNF/6BGn/APgMn+FH/COaL/0CNP8A/AZP8K+Yv+Ew8RH/AJj2qf8AgU/+NA8X+I8/8h7U/wDwKf8AxoA+nf8AhHNF/wCgRp//AIDJ/hR/wjmi/wDQI0//AMBk/wAK+Ym8YeIwf+Q7qn/gU/8AjSf8Jf4jP/Me1T/wKf8AxoA+nv8AhHNF/wCgRp//AIDJ/hR/wjmi/wDQI0//AMBk/wAK+Yf+Ew8R9Br2qf8AgU/+NOHi7xG3/Me1T/wKf/GgD6c/4RzRf+gRp/8A4DJ/hR/wjmi/9AjT/wDwGT/CvmUeLfEXT+3tU/8AAt/8au2WteLL+K5ktdY1R0tozLM32xhtUd+T+lK4H0b/AMI5ov8A0CNP/wDAZP8ACj/hHNF/6BGn/wDgMn+FfOdzqvjC2skvG1nUWgc4zFfFyhxuwwDEqcetTJN43lntYYdX1CZ7rIi8rUdwyMZBIbAIyMg+tMD6G/4RzRf+gRp//gMn+FH/AAjmi/8AQI0//wABk/wr5rstd8W6lqUdhZ6zqslzK+xE+1uMn65xUjap4yTT7q+Orat9ntJhBOxu3/duc4BGc9utAH0h/wAI5ov/AECNP/8AAZP8KP8AhHNF/wCgPp//AIDJ/hXzZf614v02C0mu9Y1WKO8i86Am8f50zjOM8fjVMeL/ABHjP9v6pj/r7f8AxoA+n/8AhHNF/wCgPp//AIDJ/hR/wjmi/wDQI0//AMBk/wAK+YR4v8Rf9B/VP/At/wDGlPi/xFj/AJD2qf8AgW/+NAH07/wjmi/9AfT/APwGT/Cnw6HpdtKstvptnFIvR44FVh24IFfLx8X+I/8AoPap/wCBT/40o8XeIz/zHtU/8C3/AMaAMWiiimIlhHzZPapWO4VCGwopwehARvxSp1prfeIpV4NDGSUUfTrSYqRh3pTzSUooAMU+NAS2eyk02pIP+Wn/AFzNADJVCTOozgMRzWnH4fu5NPS6jktmLxNMsHmfvSikgkDHbB4zms64/wCPmT/eNbsWtWcFlYyKtwb20tpIEQqojyxb5i2c8BumPxoAwgjHGEc7umFPP0q1/Y94ZrSKOLzJbuMSRIhySCSOfQ8GulfxjbSTWx3TwwJGEeGO2G5RtAIWQOCM46gDHvRaeLrVP7OWFbyD7G2XZGBMy5bhjkE4Dcfj9aAORW2kYn5GVVOGJHQ+lTizC43bsnoSMV1MWv2wtEtxJdOdpiKSgeXIS+7zW5Pzfn060zxZqsN5cy28css5jupJPMkxhAcAKmCfl4z2+lAGLplqC125j3olrJuP93K4B/OrWmeJL7RrSCGxhtdtvK1wGZSWMuMLIeeqjoOnqDVS3vpLWC5ijAKXEflvkdB2IqkG2c9hQLUrySNJI0khJdyWZj3JPJqM5bjt606V/NkO0YFXNKvItOvPtElql06KTEkh+QP2Zh/EBzx9KBkd3p11p4h+1W0sHnoJIzIuN6+oqtgn2rYPiC4ntru21Xdfx3BMql3w8Up6Op7e46EfhWODu+tAFmwgS6vI4myFbOSOvSuvg+Hcs8eVKLKU80QPcKJCuM529vxrmNDcJq9uxXOxtxGOuO1elXWt6ZcXV7BHHNFb3x3SXfWUN1Ax/cHTHfrWFWVpbntZfQjUo35Lu71+48y1e0SynRIixDLn5vrWcW9a3fF32ddVAsy7QBfkLjDEeprB61pTbcVc8/HRjHESUFZCorSMFVSSxwAB1qxJaPBGHYpnONobJB/lWloEVuS0l0VKKru679pZVA+QHtuJUfTNa3ihf+JFFIt5byol0YWijmxtZVOdsK/KEHIDHJPrzVnKcmBnk9a2dP0qxk06G6vJ7kNNLJGiQiMABAmSS7DrvHA9DWLvxXTaHPEdKtMXdvHJBPcF0knjjbDrHtI3qwI+U9qAITpejH/lvqAz/tW3/wAcqKbRtNeyu5LO4vPOt4fO2yCIqw3KpGUYkH5x+RrWjgshGgkuoC4Ubiup2wGcdv3VRXLxQ6XdmS9tHc2P2dEjuYpGZjJG3ARQcYU9c/WgRyuw4z0+taOjXkNhNdSTlsSWk0KbRn5mXA/CqJBPWr9tok1zo1zqJk8u2hbaCY3cuwGSPlBAHTk4HNAzSm1TS7LTY7bTr+68gxNvjhiMcjyMmCzscgr22jHFKdZ0yCTQgspm+w3IlkeK38pQmVONmcM/By3fjrWfZ+G2u3s45L61t57xA8EUgcs2SQoOAcZxnJ46Ut54Wu7O0EzSQSSho1lt4yd8RkBKZOMHOOxNADtF1Wx0651O7uEnklkjaO2SNvLI3t8zb8HaQvTg9a328XaJItxG8VyLbUZke9gC5Kjy8PtbuQwDA4HesGPwlNcz3FvaX1pcXcDhXgTdn7wTOSNvU+uaD4RnM+2K+spYjbyTxyBmAk8vO5VBGdw2n8OaAHeJtdh1+HT2QMJIFkVkIwEUuSig98LisFtoFaUmjRLoralDqNvKqukbRBJFbcwJwCVwcAHODWU1AHZ/Djwlp3i261JNSN2EtIBKi2zKGY56fMMfyrso/hZ4allRPsviRdzAbmkgwPc1yXwx8SaV4duNVGsTtDHd2whRhB5vOTnK4IP48V22q63ouk2dpcWc9ldJdBZY7lLGFXjAPRQqjDeuemKBHl/i/RbfQPFuoaXaNI0Fs6qhlILHKg84A9ayQMdq7fxpb28/iQZkknW9t4p0nlUCQF146fhxXEPlHZW6qcGgZVpaKKoQZo3UUUCFDZ6inBcc9qKKBjiaM4oopDHUmKKKQBnFHHWiigBQOadjg0UUAMNWYQQnHeiikwFLlaTzMjgUUUwFDkj61DcsVAA70UUICFOF3GnhsKfU96KKAEVd+TngUqYJ442miigBGcpyOuaaZ5P7zD8aKKdkxqTWzCQkgNkk+9Rrz0oopCvccWA7c00H2oooABwaeBzmiigBy4z0p6Mc8UUUAJI5Ga6TQvFEOnabFZXUdw22SQx+U4CN5i7G3r/FgciiigCKLxFYJf3888N3HLKFhtpYGXdBCBt2gMDglcDI9/Wrdp4zih02K2KXE7QYkEkyx53ICIhkAEqCc8kngAUUUAUtN8S2Wm2Nr5MN2t5FMJ5iGXZcuGyNxxuwB2z15p0niW0S5tvslrMLSCC4jVZHBctLuySQMcFh+AoooEZV1fJJpNlYRxsoty7yEnh3bv8AgoAqg2B2oooGMJrZ0sm9tTbZw8Cs6k9Cp5I+uaKKANW81Ca8VNQvNh+yRR26LGMZ2jC5/qa5p2LOS3ViSfrRRQB//9k=


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 29, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> knight, you are awesome and I really, really appreciate your time helping me with this.  I owe you.     I will try the safemode tonight and run the MBAM and SAS again.
> 
> To answer your question, yes SAS always finds stuff.  To the tune of hundreds even thousands of files (I think like 7,000 the first time?)!  I delete the files, run it again, and it still finds files (typically some lesser amount).  It's endless.
> 
> ...


No problem! It's a hobby of mine so I definitely enjoy helping where I can. 

The info window you referenced is quite helpful!  Take a look at this website as this seems to be a common issue. I would try following most (if not all) the recommendations provided for IE as it will somewhat relate to Edge (though there may be some differences).

Here's another helpful resource but NOTE THE DISCLAIMER that's referenced there!


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 30, 2017)

On a separate but related note, I went to use Chrome and this f'ing malware has taken over the Chrome homepage.  I can't change it to another homepage either.  I can type in another url and it then seems to work fine.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> On a separate but related note, I went to use Chrome and this f'ing malware has taken over the Chrome homepage.  I can't change it to another homepage either.  I can type in another url and it then seems to work fine.


What a pain in the @ss. Were you able to follow those instructions from the links I provided above?


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 30, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> What a pain in the @ss. Were you able to follow those instructions from the links I provided above?


Not yet, I didn't have a chance last night.  Will do soon.  I will report back.  Thanks again.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 30, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Not yet, I didn't have a chance last night.  Will do soon.  I will report back.  Thanks again.


Hopefully that will knock it out of the park! :thumbs:

Also, FYI, I updated my PC business model and I will not be accepting money orders.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 6, 2017)

Update.  It's only been a few days but knock on wood, the problem seems to be solved.     A few nights ago I entered safe mode and ran Malwarbytes and SUPERAntiSpyware.  Then I entered regular Windows mode and did every single thing they said to do here on this site that kf linked me to:  http://www.myantispyware.com/2016/10/30/how-to-manually-remove-liveadexchanger-com-chrome-firefox-ie-edge/   including the Adguard and the AdwCleaner.  kf, you have a very happy ptatohed and especially a very happy mrs. ptatohed.  Thanks again so much bud, I sincerely thank you for all your help (and patience!) with me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 6, 2017)

Always happy to help. :thumbs:


----------

